# Possible preeclampsia



## smile4loubie (Mar 15, 2011)

After feeling rough past few days and having a terrible headache all day today i went to my gp and they've found protein in my urine and high blood pressure. I'll be 30 weeks tomoz  been told to go up to the hospital tonight. Man I'll be glad when Imogen's in my arms and healthy x x


obv meant to say possible at the top not poppies lol xx


----------



## margie (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope that the hospital can help you out - you are having a rough time - wasn't you BP low a couple of weeks bak.

Look after yourself - if you can't post later to let us know how you are ask Hannah to do it for you.

Best wishes to you and Imogen


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Margie xxx


----------



## Copepod (Mar 15, 2011)

Changed the thread title for you. Hope tomorrow's visit is helpful one way or another.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi - hope things go okay for you.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 15, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Changed the thread title for you. Hope tomorrow's visit is helpful one way or another.



Thanks Copepod =) 

Thanks Lucy.


Im off on my way up there now  xxx


----------



## am64 (Mar 15, 2011)

best of luck loubie xx hugs xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope all goes well Loubie, I will be thinking of you and little Imogen


----------



## rachelha (Mar 15, 2011)

Lou, I really hope everything is ok, let us know how you get on if you can

hugs


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 15, 2011)

Will do  on the other hand there was no glucose in my urine which there always has been before and no ketones which is a good thing lol x


----------



## twinnie (Mar 15, 2011)

hope u are okay


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Smit (Mar 15, 2011)

All the best, hope all goes okay. Take care. x


----------

